# Ride the Rockies - Cottonwood Pass



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

On Friday, RTR goes over Cottonwood Pass.

It'll be interesting to see how that goes. It's not paved all the way as I recall, so run off from the snow may make for some mud.

I've been following some RTR blogs. 

Surely someone will give us a write up next week. Hopefully with pics!


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*conditions..*

were not bad at all. I thought they were great in fact. It was a blast climbing up the dirt.

I've got pictures, but can't get them to load here for some reason.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

It was great. Averaged 10 mph up the pass and got stronger towards the top. Or maybe the lack of oxygen just made me delirious.

A marked contrast to the hail and thunderstorms of 2003.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

There was a lot of fretting over nothing. The pass was wonderful.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> There was a lot of fretting over nothing. The pass was wonderful.


agree...there was some loose gravel in spots, but it was a great climb...and an even better descent. Hit 53 on the way down. Will poast pix later.


----------

